# Happy Birthday, Angie!



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)




----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thank you so much for the Birthday Wishes. Especially the cake, not too many calorise or carbs but lots of good taste!!!!

Thank - Angie


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

Happy birthday from Wildcroft Hollow!

David


----------

